# Yippee, goodbye statins.



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

About 6 months ago after much haggling with my GP I finally started to take statins, which I had held off for months before. It's not as if I had a real health problem but blood pressure was up as was my bad cholesterol and good cholesterol was down. Apparently all part of the ageing process :-( Anyway after a couple of months I went back to the doctor and told her that the statins and I didn't get on. Poor sleep, moody etc. I was told to come off the medication for a month and see what happens. The doctor gave me advice on eating oily fish etc.
We had been eating healthily before but now we really watched what we ate. My wife puts a tin of sardines or mackerel in my works pack up every day, which I like anyway. Mind I still enjoy an ale or two and a glass or three of vino  I went to the Drs. today to find out the results from my latest blood test and the good news is that blood pressure is down as is the bad cholesterol and the Brucie bonus is that the good cholesterol is up.
The doctor told me that I might as well forget about the statins as long as I keep up the good work. It makes me feel so much better not having to rely on chemicals that don't agree with me.

Nick.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good result. I have been taking statins for about 4 years. Along with other pils. My b/p is usually around 130/80 or less but doc recomends I stay on them. She says there are other benefits. I think forgetfulness is one of them. Muscle aches and the desire to drink whiskey are the worst side effects that I have Cholesterol is usualy between 3 and 4.There is a family history on dad's side of heart attacks before the age of 60. I am two years past that
Dave p


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Good result. I have been taking statins for about 4 years. Along with other pils. My b/p is usually around 130/80 or less but doc recomends I stay on them. She says there are other benefits. I think forgetfulness is one of them. Muscle aches and the desire to drink whiskey are the worst side effects that I have Cholesterol is usualy between 3 and 4.There is a family history on dad's side of heart attacks before the age of 60. I am two years past that
> Dave p


Dave, my b/p today was 130/80, same as yours. Cholesterol seems to be the same as yours also. Luckily no history of heart problems in the family but for some reason I also like a wee dram now and again, usually now 

Nick


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Theresa has been on a Statin for Cholesterol for about 6 or 7 years. About 3 years ago she changed from Lipitor to Crestor. They have been affecting her for some time with aches in her legs. More recently she has been getting severe cramps in her feet three and four times a night. With the agreement of her doctor she stopped taking the statin after our children researched the effects of statins. She has had her cholesterol checked recently and her doctor is happy with the level
The aching in the legs and the severe cramps diminished over about a month and she is now totally free of these. Statins affect a certain percentage of people but not everyone. 
Ian


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lucky you.
I have had a good diet all my life and taken statins for over 10 years but still had a heart attack 2 years ago. Familial I guess.
I had 3 stents put in one blocked artery and now take aspirin and a higher dose of statins. No bad effects at all.
I also have a even better diet, go to a gym 2 - 3 times a week and lowered my wine intake.
If it is in your genes it is in your genes!

Bob


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I recently was prescribed statins but I have always looked for alternative ways of approaching my health. Up til now, I don't even take as much as an aspirin. I had an irregular heartbeat which started all the investigations. Long story short, I couldn't stand the side effects, I'm dizzy enough without them. I was doing research and came across a book called The Great Cholesterol Con by Dr Malcolm Kendrick. It's a very interesting read! I also discovered information about a substance called Nitric Oxide. The Nobel Peace Prize for medicine was awarded in 1998 to a team working on research in this area. Lots of research is needed into alternative medicine but guess what, the big drug companies don't want us to know! They don't want anything to upset there obscene profits!
Lots more info out there if you are interested!
Anne


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have been on Statins for about 10 years. The doctor refuses to acknowledge that they are causing my leg and muscle pains despite all of the information to the contrary. He won't prescribe one of the alternatives.
Unfortunately I just cannot stomach Sardines etc.
I only like white fish. 
Don't mind Omega three capsules and Kippers do they count??

Steve


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I started on simvastain 40mg which were terrible mucle aches etc, then on atorvastatin caused nightmares. Had come off them for 6 weeks and now on pravastatin and thankfully no side effects. Now have a problem with my sugar level (6.5mg/l and at 7 doc said I would be diabetic!) so I have cut it out including my favourite chocolate bar in the evening, retest in 3 months. It's hard work growing old!

Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

zappy61 said:


> so I have cut it out including my favourite chocolate bare in the evening...
> 
> Graham


Graham, that's how I like to eat it, bit kinky but harmless  Ray


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ray you should try it but I always blindfold the budgie first! :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Satins*

I had high cholesterol and have a family history of heart problems. I could not take and statins because the adverse side effects but I now take a fenofibrate called "Suralip". ( on prescription)This is basically a high dose of the vitamin niacin and there have been studies which show that niacin is very effective at controlling high chloresterol. i have decent levels of good to bad now and an acceptable overall level. No side effects whatsoever.

I would urge anyone who has a problem with statins to google niacin research for some interesting reading.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I read lots about health now being over the proverbial hill. The main thing I have gathered is we are all so different and what suits one will not always suit anyone else.
But I am happy to try all pleasant suggestions like Garlic and Sardines to limit my bp. 
So far I have been self prescribing Atanolol to control bp and while it is very effective to hit any number I choose from 120/60 to 140/70 it does have one side effect 'we' are not too happy about. 
Maybe I need to see quack and try an alternative.

Ray.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*medication or not*

I have been on atenolol, simvarstatin and aspirin since 1994 for supposed angina following a tread mill test, and now also amlodipine for bp.  
I have never had any pains other than the odd tightness in the chest which could have been anything so questioned my doc as i have been getting aching muscles for the last 6 months. :?

The outcome is i am to have a 'MIBI' scan tomorrow and a further scan on monday to determine once and for all if i have any problem with my heart etc. with the hope of stopping some medification if not all.  
Here's keeping my fingers crossed .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: medication or not*



papaken said:


> I have been on atenolol, simvarstatin and aspirin since 1994 for supposed angina following a tread mill test, and now also amlodipine for bp.
> I have never had any pains other than the odd tightness in the chest which could have been anything so questioned my doc as i have been getting aching muscles for the last 6 months. :?
> 
> The outcome is i am to have a 'MIBI' scan tomorrow and a further scan on monday to determine once and for all if i have any problem with my heart etc. with the hope of stopping some medification if not all.
> Here's keeping my fingers crossed .


When I was diagnosed with HBP I was prescribed a small dose aspirin per day. I did not like taking it and every 6 months for 6 years queried it with whichever doctor I saw at my surgery, to be told the benefits out weighed the risk. I saw an article on the BBC website which cast doubt on the benefits viz risk strategy and printed it off. At my next visit to the surgery I again saw a different doctor, showed him the article and he said "yes, we will stop the aspirin".
When I saw my own doctor he never mentioned the aspirin being stopped. I am sure that at times doctors prescribe for the sake of it in accordance with whatever the Government policy of the day is.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Medication and travel insurance*

Seem to be on the same combination of medication as papaken so hope it brings my BP down....but what is the MIBI scan?

Very sceptical of some of the easy prescribing and the role of the drug companies in promoting their products so it's really useful to hear of others experiences in treating high BP.

However,now I am on 4 medications the travel insurance companies will not cover me for anything to do with heart, blood pressure etc. Do others pay a lot extra to get full cover or accept these exclusions and just get basic cover for other medical conditions,theft etc.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I too have just been taken off one of my BP tablets .
Was 178/90 ,now after dropping down from 17st to 151/2 and regular exercise my BP is now 125/60.
The only problem now is i think all the ladies are looking at me
    

Les


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Pravastatin is not lipid soluble and therefore has fewer side effects. Enzyme Q10 supplements from health shops can also reduce side effects from statins as this enzyme is depleted by them. 

Fibrates and niacin products are not approved of by NICE as there is no outcome data for them (they may reduce cholesterol but there is no evidence they reduce your risk of heart attack). 

A frammingham risk score easily calculated by your gp will tell you if you will have more to gain by taking statins than the risk of taking them themselves.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Not sure what the Frammingham thingy is. I have been taking half an asprin daily and as I mentioned earlier we watch what we eat a lot more nowadays. Hardly any white bread, try to avoid processed meat as much as possible, even the sugar for our drinks etc is unrefined. It doesnt stop me pigging out sometimes on ice cream or choccy bars but in moderation.

Nick.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Your GP can calculate your frammingham risk score - and advise if you are doing more harm than good taking aspirin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tulsehillboys said:


> Your GP can calculate your frammingham risk score - and advise if you are doing more harm than good taking aspirin


It is of course between the patient and the doctor to decide on the best course of treatment and medical opinion, such as on the daily use of aspirin, can change over a period of time.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...benefits-are-overstated-researchers-warn.html


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Had my MIBI scan this morning which involved an injection of some drug which basically stresses the heart as if you are exercising and then they scan the heart for 15mns checking the blood flow through into the heart muscle.  
Nearly fell asleep lying on scanner. :lol: 
Only took just over an hour and my luck was in the car park machine was o/o/o and got out for nothing. :lol: 

Back on monday for a heart at rest scan, another lie down and then results.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

tulsehillboys said:


> Your GP can calculate your frammingham risk score - and advise if you are doing more harm than good taking aspirin


Ahh, that would be the one where the nurse told me that I had 40% chance of either a heart attack or a stroke within the next 5 years because the computer said so would it? When questioned she reckons the reason was that I smoked. " But I only have a cigar once or twice a year" says me. As far as she, and the computer where concerned, I was a smoker :-( She even asked me if I would consider packing up smoking :-/

Nick.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Medication and travel insurance*



Webby1 said:


> Seem to be on the same combination of medication as papaken so hope it brings my BP down....but what is the MIBI scan?
> 
> Very sceptical of some of the easy prescribing and the role of the drug companies in promoting their products so it's really useful to hear of others experiences in treating high BP.
> 
> However,now I am on 4 medications the travel insurance companies will not cover me for anything to do with heart, blood pressure etc. Do others pay a lot extra to get full cover or accept these exclusions and just get basic cover for other medical conditions,theft etc.


John is on 5 medications for raised bp. Have just renewed our insurance, no extra on his premium. I have a few more problems , including high cholesterol and intolerance of statins,( personally preferred being able to walk) extra £54 to pay this for European and worldwide for a year. already have high amount of good cholesterol, but also of bad. Dietary changes and exercise hopefully will help.

Sue


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Medication and insurance*

I know what you mean Sue it's the diet and exercise that would probably make the most change and is the most difficult to do ( for me anyway)

I'm really interested in who you are insured with and perhaps some idea of costs...you could PM me if you prefer as I am struggling to get any quotes to cover BP related conditions. Is everything included in your cover.

Perhaps it's because I've just gone onto 4 meds and the companies seem wary of changes and increases.......if you have been on it for a while maybe it's seen as somewhat stable.

Thanks for any information.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

I ve been on statins plus 4 other tablets since a heart attack at 49 , 14 years now and some ins company's dont want to know at all , those that do I cant afford so I dont bother , could be family history , my dad died at 42 , and grandad at 47 , both heart attack , so I guess I'm doing ok


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

For anyone interested we are with World first, through Rothwell and Towler. They were very helpful.

Sue


----------

